# Olivia



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Olivia, present portrait for her granddad


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

hair & eyes are fabulous ! good job


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Great work. Did a nice job right down to the bubble


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Terrific work!


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Incredible pencil. Well done!!


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you Stanya.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

love it, pencil is my favorite medium to work with.


----------

